# PMDD vs. PPS-Pro



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Am I missing something (maths isn't my strong point), but is PPS-Pro basically the old PMDD recipe with added PO4 and seperate trace?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Eh, not sure if it's exactly the same but I did notice PPS has MGSO4 right? I was also wondering if I could go without the mgso4 since rex doesn't sell that in his pack


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In a way all current fertilizing schemes are the same - all involve adding NPK and traces, plus adding calcium or magnesium if needed. The real differences are in whether you dose dry or pre-mixed, dose in abundance or lean or per test results, and dose every day or not every day. But, of course, as the saying goes, the Devil is in the Details.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^

my feelings as well.

fwiw, you can get your magnesium in epsom salts, available in any grocery store or pharmacy....


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

gotcheaprice said:


> ...I was also wondering if I could go without the mgso4 since rex doesn't sell that in his pack


Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate (MgSO4∙7H2O) or Epsom salt is easily available where the other ferts are not is my thinking on the subject, but it is in his Grumpy's GH Booster.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> In a way all current fertilizing schemes are the same - all involve adding NPK and traces, plus adding calcium or magnesium if needed. The real differences are in whether you dose dry or pre-mixed, dose in abundance or lean or per test results, and dose every day or not every day. But, of course, as the saying goes, the Devil is in the Details.


Good point. It was just an observation...

I've invented a new method - called George's Easy Tropica Technique (GETT). Add 1ml of Tropica Nutrition Plus (with NP) per 10 gal. per day. Change 1/3 water per week. :heh:


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Am I missing something (maths isn't my strong point), but is PPS-Pro basically the old PMDD recipe with added PO4 and seperate trace?


 It's like saying;
Am I missing something (math isn't my strong point), but is Ferrari basically the old Kia recipe with added stronger materials and better fuel? 

George, almost all aquatic fertilizers are based on hydroponics chemicals K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, MgSO4 and TE, that's why the similarity. Though, the hard part is the development of quantity, ratios and timing in the fertilizer. How many fertilizers are so accurate they offer the option of dosing without testing and water changes? Very few. Most fertilizers chaotically under dose or over dose and then call for the unavoidable corrective action, a rebuild in form of water change, an equivalent of a blown engine or transmission. That's a bad design and poor engineering. 

Edward


----------

